# Little bit of everything day.



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

About the only thing missing today was an abundance of ducks. But surely a day I will remember. This morning started in a layout blind on a small private pond in hopes of a few mallards I have been seeing loafing around on. There were chances for more ducks than what got bagged, but they were seeing something they just didn't like and would call off their approach just out of range. When I was about ready to call it a morning, I did have a line goose in the distance and after a couple calls, he hooked a corner and came in on a string. 

For the evening, I figured since I had seen a few swans around, I would go throw out some swan decs and hope for the best. On the way driving into OB, a ring neck decided to make himself seen. The chase was on and minutes latter, he was mine. Got the boat launched and got set up to find the ducks were just not playing. I knew this was just going to be a beautiful sunset watching trip. With around 15 minutes of light left to go, I heard the unmistakable noise of swans in the sky. I watched them as they were so high I thought surely they would just keep passing by. I gave a few hoots, and to my amazement, they hit the brakes and came down like a cyclone loosing elevation. Cupped and committed, they were dropping down like bombers getting ready to scrafe my spread, and the rest was history.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

All in all I would say thats a pretty good day!!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

What a great day! Congrats on a very cool mixed bag!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Variety is after allunch the spice of life. Congrats on a nice spicy day


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's cool!!

.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Did you go get a lottery ticket


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats man, what a sweet variety!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

very nice man.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Thanks guys! Too bad my son was on his first date Saturday and couldn't make it out, or we could have had two down. Still have his tag and another buddy from Wyoming coming Thanksgiving week with a tag to try and fill. :grin:


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

utahbigbull said:


> Thanks guys! Too bad my son was on his first date Saturday and couldn't make it out, or we could have had two down. Still have his tag and another buddy from Wyoming coming Thanksgiving week with a tag to try and fill. :grin:


Wait - teenagers actually go on dates still?? I figured the only way they communicated was via snapchat and hashtags... ;-)

Congrats again on the birds!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

CPAjeff said:


> Wait - teenagers actually go on dates still?? I figured the only way they communicated was via snapchat and hashtags... ;-)
> 
> Congrats again on the birds!


 Thanks Jeff! Yeah, this was a girls choice dance.. His little brother and sister are still giving him grief for going on a date haha.. It's kind of hard thinking that my little hunting buddy is turning into a young man and he is starting to have some better things to do than be out with his old man lol.. :-|


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

utahbigbull said:


> Thanks Jeff! Yeah, this was a girls choice dance.. His little brother and sister are still giving him grief for going on a date haha.. It's kind of hard thinking that my little hunting buddy is turning into a young man and he is starting to have some better things to do than be out with his old man lol.. :-|


I would be happy to take his place in the boat or in the goose field, if you need someone to fill the void. :mrgreen:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

utahbigbull said:


> Thanks Jeff! Yeah, this was a girls choice dance.. His little brother and sister are still giving him grief for going on a date haha.. It's kind of hard thinking that my little hunting buddy is turning into a young man and he is starting to have some better things to do than be out with his old man lol.. :-|


Sooo what yer sayn is you had an open spot and didn't give me a call eh?

Phone broke? -O,- ;-)


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Longgun said:


> Sooo what yer sayn is you had an open spot and didn't give me a call eh?
> 
> Phone broke? -O,- ;-)


 Hey hoss!! I took a friend out has never really done much water fowling. He never seen a swan drop before and thought it was pretty cool. :shock:

Starting to see a few geese returning to the fields up here, so hopefully we will be getting out on them soon! ;-)


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool! Always nice to get a newbie out. :grin:


----------

